# Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?



## Hechtbär (7. September 2016)

Da ich diesbezüglich nichts gefunden habe und ich mir auch mal so den ein oder anderen Gedanken gemacht habe...

 Dieser Threat soll dazu sein, einfach mal zu überlegen, wie die Angler sich eine bundesdeutsche Anglervertretung vorstellen. Als konträres Thema zum DAFV und was mit dem geschehen soll.

 Fange ich mal mein Gedankenspiel an:

 Die 3 Landesverbände (Thomas sogenannte "Sachsenachse")
 Niedersachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Sachsen gründen auf ihrer anglerfreundlichen und dem Angler dienenden Grundhaltung den, ich nenne ihn mal "AV Deutschland".
 als Anlehnung an den AV (Anglerverband) NDS.
 Stellen wir uns weiterhin vor, das Sachsen-Anhalt und Sachsen das AV übernehmen.

 Nun tritt dieser AV Deutschland ebenso in der gesamtdeutschen Vertretung wie der DAFV auf.
 Überzeugt durch seine Leistungen die seine Gründungsverbände in ihren Ländern schon vormachen und wird dadurch natürlich deutlicher wahr genommen, als der DAFV.

 Nun denken sich vlt auch andere Landeverbände, Der AV Deutschland wäre die bessere Alternative zum DAFV und wollen diesem Beitreten...
 Ich würde diesbezüglich dann erst mal einen Beitritt auf Probe anregen.
 3 Jahre Mitglied im AV Deutschland, wo der dazugehören wollende LV BEWEISEN muss, das er sich für die Belange der Angler und des Angels einsetzt und kämpft.
 Tut er dies, bekommt er Mitbestimmungsrecht. Tut er es nicht, wird ihm der Beitritt verwehrt.

 Darüber abstimmen können nur die stimmberechtigten Mitgliedsverbände. Zustimmung 2/3-Mehrheit, Ablehnung einfache Mehrheit.

 Jeder stimmberechtigte Landesverband entsendet seinen Vorsitzenden und stellv. Vorsitzenden in den AV Deutschland Rat.
 Dieser entscheidet über die Linie, die der AV Deutschland zu bestimmten Themen einnimmt. Dieses wird dann von einem extern zu besetzenden AV Deutschland Geschäftsführer kommuniziert und vertreten. Lobbyarbeit zählt zu seinen primären Aufgaben. 
 Erfüllt er seine Aufgaben nicht --> Entlassung.
 Handelt ein Verband gegen Angler und Angeln kann dieser Verband auf Antrag eines anderen Verbandes mit einfacher Mehrheit im Rat aus dem AV Deutschland geworfen werden (evtl. ist ja auch eine Abmahnung oder ähnliches möglich).

 Das ist erst mal nur der Anfang. Hoffe Ihr alle habt Lust das mal gemeinsam mit Leben zu füllen.

 Gruß, Erik


----------



## Victor Laszlo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Nun tritt dieser AV Deutschland ebenso in der gesamtdeutschen Vertretung wie der DAFV auf.




Das geht aber alles nicht so einfach. Dazu müsste ein Verband auch die Mitglieder haben, sonst vertritt diese nämlich niemanden.
"Wie der DAFV auftreten", dazu gehört ja dessen Funktion zu haben. Um einen solchen, konkurrierenden Verband zu gründen muss im Vorfeld geklärt werden ob die Landesverbände sich auch von diesem Konkurrenzverband vertreten lassen wollen, ohne eine solche Absichtserklärung braucht man garnicht anfangen.


----------



## Hechtbär (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*

Ist ja nur ein Gedankenspiel....

 Aber alleine die 3 Verbände NDS, S-A und S haben fast 200000 Mitglieder... Also ist da schon ein Gegenpol zum DAFV zu erwarten. Wenn sie so weitermachen und noch mehr machen als wie bisher, dann wird die Zahl der vertretenden Mitglieder ganz schnell am DAFV vorbeiziehen.

 Wenn dieser "Bundesverband" von den Landesverbänden gegründet wird, kann er selbstverständlich bundesweit die Belange seiner Mitglieder vertreten.


----------



## ulli1958m (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Aber alleine die 3 Verbände NDS, S-A und S haben fast 200000 Mitglieder... Also ist da schon ein Gegenpol zum DAFV


 *Vielleicht wäre das ein guter Anfang #6 
*
 ...und mittelfristig den alten Haufen so überrollen / platt machen :m

#h


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> 3 Jahre Mitglied im AV Deutschland, wo der dazugehören wollende LV BEWEISEN muss, das er sich für die Belange der Angler und des Angels einsetzt und kämpft.
> Tut er dies, bekommt er Mitbestimmungsrecht. Tut er es nicht, wird ihm der Beitritt verwehrt.


  Wenn's denn so einfach wäre. Wie will man das prüfen?

Andererseits, welche Themen soll denn ein Bundesverband überhaupt bearbeiten? Frag mal die Angler. 100 Angler, mindestens 90 Meinungen.


----------



## Andal (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*

Nu...... dos Zentroloorgon der Onglsox'n... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nu...... dos Zentroloorgon der Onglsox'n... :q



Der war klasse....

Davon ab:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762
*I have a Dream...........*

......... und es wird wohl auch einer bleiben...

Genauso leider wie vorhersehbar..

*Da es aber (nur) um einen Traum geht:*
Nehmen wir mal an, der DAFV wird zerschlagen oder es regnet plötzlich Hirn, Anstand und Rückgrat in den diesen DAFV tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden.

So, dass die zur Einsicht kommen, dass dieser Bundesverband weder finanziell, inhaltlich noch personell so zu halten ist und dem Angeln wie den Anglern mehr schadet als nützt.

Und dann lösen sie diesen DAFV auf (wegen Fusionsvertrag und Satzung gibts eben keine andere, machbare Lösung ausser Auflösung oder Insolvenz).

Und dann stellen sie einen richtigen, anglerfreundlichen Lobbyverband im Bund auf, der damit dann die Landesverbände und Vereine mit klarer Positionierung pro Angeln und Pro Angler unterstützen kann.

Und es würde keine Angelfischer mehr geben - nur noch Angler..

Und heraus käme:
*Deutscher Anglerverband *​
_Die würden zuerst mal Angeln als solches definieren:_
Angeln ist als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.

_Und daraus ihre eigentliche Zielsetzung ableiten:_
Das Ziel eines Bundesverbandes soll daher die Förderung der freien und eigenverantwortlichen Ausübung des Angelns sein, im Rahmen möglichst wenig restriktiver Gesetze. 

Als kulturell und gesellschaftlich anerkannte sowie rechtlich legitime Nutzung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen zur sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur, mit der Möglichkeit Fische zu entnehmen. 

Dazu soll vor allem die Beseitigung aller dem entgegenstehender Hindernisse, sowie das Einbringen im Sinne dieser Zielsetzung gegenüber bei allen politischen Organen, Verbänden und Organisationen helfen.

Also vor allem zielgerichtete Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des Verbandes, um Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik die Vorteile des Angelns als solches näher zu bringen.

_Auch die Struktur der Mitglieder würde "renoviert" werden, um mehr Schlagkraft zu erhalten statt wie beim DAFV eine immer weitere Zersplitterung und Erosion:_
*Mitglieder*
Mitglieder können alle natürlichen und juristischen Personen werden, welche die Ziele des Verbandes laut Satzung und Richtlinien unterstützen. 
Einzelmitglieder werden in einem virtuellen „Verein“ zusammen gefasst. 
Bei Abstimmungen werden sowohl Ja- wie Nein-Stimmen dieses virtuellen Vereines im Verband an Hand der Abstimmungszahlen in der HV oder den Gremien gewichtet.

Es gibt stimmberechtigte Mitglieder (Landesverbände, natürliche Personen) und Fördermitglieder mit Rede/Beratungsrecht (juristische und natürliche Personen).

_Auch würden sie endlich anfangen, auf Kooperationen mit allen zu setzen, die das Angeln fördern können, statt wie bisher immer aus Angst vor Schützern einzuknicken: _
*Kooperation und Dialog*
Kooperation mit den Berufsfischern, Jägern, bäuerlicher Landwirtschaft und anderen Naturnutzern wird explizit angestrebt.

Kooperation mit der Wissenschaft (hier auch Kontakt DFV) wird explizit gesucht.

Dialog mit Naturschutzverbänden im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes (Schutz der Natur zur Erholung der Menschen) wird explizit gesucht.

_Dass man bei vernünftiger Ausrichtung mit viel weniger Personal auskommen und viel bessere Arbeit als der DAFV machen kann, dürften nur welche bestreiten, die beim DAFV arbeiten_
*Team/Personal*
Hauptamtliche: 1 Jurist/Geschäftsführer, 1 reiner Presse/Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, 1 „Politischer“ zum Kontakt halten in Ländern/Bund/Europa, 2 Halbtagsbürokräfte.
Ehrenamtlich: Kleines Präsidium (MAXIMAL: Präsident, Vize, Finanzen, Referent Kontakt Länder und Landesverbände und Vereine, 2 mal Kontrolle der Hauptamtlichen, Referent Wissenschaft, Referent Angeln).

_Und dann könnte man schon ganz konkret Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln angehen:_
*Zugang zum Angeln*
Der Zugang zum Angeln und die Bestimmungen vor Ort sind so einfach und freiheitlich/eigenverantwortlich wie möglich zu halten. Widerstand gegen Restriktionen und unnötige Regeln seitens Gesetzgeber, Gewässerbewirtschaftern und bewirtschaftenden Verbänden. Der Grundsatz der Subsidiarität soll dabei gestärkt werden.


*Naturschutz*
Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden. Sie können auch gerade dazu dienen, den Angeldruck auf ökologisch empfindlichere Gewässer zu reduzieren. 
Nachdrücklicher Einsatz für Angelanlagen und rein anglerisch bewirtschaftete Gewässer (Paylakes etc.) seitens des BV ist damit Voraussetzung. 
Nicht jedes kleinste Gewässer muss unter Naturschutz stehen. 
Kooperation mit Naturschutzverbänden, um im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes (Schutz zur Erholung) gemeinsame Konzepte zu erarbeiten und umzusetzen.

*Tierschutz*
Öffentliches Entgegentreten, wenn Tierrechtler/-schützer falsche Propaganda über Angler verbreiten.

_Ziel, wie im englischen Tierschutzgesetz:_
Traditionelle und kulturgeschichtliche Naturnutzung wie Jagd und Angeln ist wegen der impliziten Ethik („Waidgerechtigkeit“, gute fachliche Praxis) sowie der vielfältigen Vorteile für Gesellschaft und Natur nicht vom Tierschutzgesetz betroffen, um Rechtsirrtümer zu vermeiden.

Erarbeiten der Leitsätze der guten fachlichen Praxis, nicht am Tierschutz orientiert, sondern am praktischen Angeln (vernünftige Knoten, Montagen. Fotos ja, aber keine Fotosessions, richtiges Töten der Fische, etc.)

*Veranstaltungen *
Casting- oder Angelveranstaltungen können und sollen Spezial- oder Landesverbände machen, nicht der BV.

*Jugendförderung *
Findet über Erarbeitung bundesweit gültiger Grundsätze der guten fachlichen Praxis statt.

Daher Erarbeiten einer bundesweit über LV und Vereine anzubietenden, einfachen praxisorientierten Schulung, zuerst zusätzlich zur Prüfung, um deren Praxisdefizite auszugleichen.

In welcher man in der Praxis Knoten und grundlegende Montagen lernen soll, das Töten eines Fisches, schonendes Verhalten am Gewässer, sowie Sammeln von Anlaufstellen, wo der zukünftige Angler sich vor Ort Informationen über die jeweiligen Bestimmungen einholen kann. Mit Teilnahmebescheinigung ohne Prüfung (was will man da prüfen? ob jemand lesen kann?) und bundesweit anbieten. Parallel zu den Prüfungen der Länder, um diese langfristig durch eine solche bundeseinheitliche Schulung zu ersetzen.


*Ein Bundesverband, der diese Grundsätze beherzigt und als Handlungsmaxime nutzt, würde sowohl den Landesverbänden bei ihrer Arbeit helfen und Vereine stützen.

Ebenso würde das den Weg öffnen, bisher nicht organisierte Angler zu gewinnen, um ein dem Angeln angemessenes, größeres Gewicht in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik zu finden*

Wie gesagt:
I have dream........
... only a dream.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Victor Laszlo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*

Genau so müsste es sein.....


----------



## Hechtbär (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*

DAS schick mal zur Sachsen-Achse!!! Und dann mal schauen, was die machen!


----------



## Loindir (23. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

@Thomas
Wir sind bei dem Thema der aktuellen Personen in den LV einig. Da seinen Leute zu arbeiten, die sich lieber vor der Politik bücken und haben wenig Rückgrat.

Mein Gedanke wäre eher folgendes, was sich in einigen Berufsgruppen auch bewährt hat. Dies 1 zu 1 zu Übernehmen ist natürlich schwierig, aber meine persönlichen Beobachtungen ergeben, dass dadurch die richtige Politik passiert. Klar ist auch, dass nicht alles immer gut ist und nicht alle das gut finden, aber in der Regel doch was gutes raus kommt.

Ich möchte noch einmal betonen, dass ich die aktuellen Strukturen und Hintergründe nicht 100% kenne und deswegen auch falsch liegen kann. Wenn mir jemand glaubhaft zeigt, dass ich falsch liege, dann ändere ich auch meine Meinung. 

Meine These an dem Bsp. Baden-Württembergs:
LV wird eine Organisation (welche auch immer), die folgende Kriterien hat.

- Vorstand werden direkt von den Mitgliedern gewählt (Zeitraum alle 4 Jahre)
- Zur Wahl aufstellen kann sich jedes Mitglied

- Präsident/Vertreter wird vom Vorstand gewählt

Aufgaben der Personen bis hier hin.
- Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
- Bestimmungen für die Richtung des LV
- Kontrolle der "geschafften" und "geplanten" Arbeit

Ein Geschäftsführer
- Vollzeitstelle
- Bestimmt durch Vorstand

Aufgaben:
- Durchführen der Beschlossenen Maßnahmen aus dem Vorstand
- Weiterentwickeln der Arbeiten des LV usw.

evtl. Weitere Angestellte für Buchhaltung, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, sonstiges, die unter dem Geschäftsführer angegliedert sind.

Wenn die entsprechenden Mitglieder (alle Angler) dann vernünftig wählen und mit machen, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ein Pro-Angler Verband daraus wird. Wenn die Vorstände nicht sauber arbeiten, dann können die abgewählt werden. 

Im Moment hat man gefühlt einfach keinerlei Möglichkeiten, hier mitzuwirken und das finde ich schade. Alleine die damalige Stümperhafte Durchführung der Abstimmung der Nachtangelverbote muss anders gemacht werden. Aber wenn der Verantwortliche eh gegen das Aufheben ist, dann wird das so gedreht, dass nichts dabei raus kommt und dann kann er sagen, dass sich eh keiner dafür interessiert.

Aber eigentlich wäre es doch besser, wenn die Gesetze so wären, dass die Angler gewissermaßen einfach freier werden zu entscheiden, wie diese angeln. 

- wenn jemand nachts angeln möchte, dann soll er das machen
- wenn jemand seine Fänge wieder frei lassen möchte (wenn schonend und über lebensfähig), dann soll er das auch machen dürfen
- wenn jemand alles Mitnimmt und verbraucht, dann soll er das auch machen dürfen

Aber alleine die 3 Punkte teilen die Anglerschaft so extrem, dass ein Zusammenspiel sehr schwer möglich sein wird.

Die Angler brauchen auch eine Organisation, die sich darum kümmert, die Lügen der PETA und anderen Organisationen Öffentlichkeitswirksam zu widerlegen.


----------



## buttweisser (27. September 2016)

*DAV der neue und anglerfreundliche Dachverband*

Ihr lieben Anglerinnen und Angler, 

mir reicht das ganze geschimpfe gegen den DAFV, oder wie der anglerfeindlichste Anglerverband den ich kenne, sich nennt.

Hat denn wirklich noch kein Mensch erkannt, dass man diesen Haufen nicht reformieren kann? Ihr könnt 100 Jahre warten und nichts tun, der DAFV wird nie ein Verband von Anglern für Angler, genauso wenig wie es der VDSF war.

Schon beim Zusammengehen von VDSF und DAV war klar, das bringt nichts. Im Gegenteil, der Schuß ist nach hinten losgegangen.

Darum möchte ich hier die Neugründung des DAV anregen, denn wir brauchen einen starken Dachverband, der sich für unsere Interessen einsetzt. 

Vielleicht gibt es in den inzwischen beim DAFV ausgetretenen regionalen Verbänden kampfstarke Funktionäre, die meine Idee aufnehmen und zumindest einmal darüber diskutieren.

Die Boardies sollen sich natürlich auch fleißig an der Diskusion beteiligen.

Viele Spaß dabei 
Euer buttweisser


----------



## Nidderauer (29. September 2016)

*AW: DAV der neue und anglerfreundliche Dachverband*

Hallihallo,

wie wäre es denn mal ohne Verband? Das was man da die letzten Jahre für die Angler erreicht hat, hätte kein Verband wahrscheinlich besser hinbekommen.

Ich wäre da eher für sowas, wie eine durch Spendengelder finanzierte parteilose Stiftung, die beispielsweise den Angler unterstützt, wenn er rechtlichen Beistand benötigt, um z.B. einen vorgeworfenen angeblichen Rechtsbruch (z.B. Zurücksetzen von Fischen oder Hälterung von 2 Köderfischen im Plastikeimer) dann tatsächlich mal durch mehrere Instanzen abzuwehren.

Oder auch so Sachen, wie die Kostenübernahme für Gewässeruntersuchungen (bei Fischsterben) auf alle aktuellen Schadstoffe, die Wasserbehörden leben offenbar noch in den 70-ern und sind über DDT, Lindan und ein paar Schwermetalle nicht hinausgekommen. Daran wird sich auch nix ändern, wenn die Angler sich nicht verändern.

http://www.morgenpost.de/brandenbur...at-im-Honig-Brandenburger-Imker-in-Sorge.html

Das hat der kleine Imkerfritze ausgerichtet, während alle anderen schon jahrelang schliefen, wie z.B. Deutscher Imkerbund (DIB) oder Deutscher Berufsimkerbund (DBIB). Die Behörden (Lebensmittelüberwachung und Veterinärämter) darf man in diesem Zusammenhang ruhig auch mal kritisch hinterfragen, bezüglich ihrer Daseinsberechtigung :g

Grüße Sven


----------



## Oldschoool (29. September 2016)

*So geht das nicht, nicht der DAFV hat schuld sondern DU...*

Die Problematik ist eine ganz andere.....

.....das Hauptproblem an diesem ganzen hin und her, an diesem 
verwurschtelten und für die Angler untauglichen verhalten liegt in meinen Augen nicht alleine 
an dem DAFV auch wenn WIR es uns nicht eingestehen wolllen sind WIR die schuldigen.

Wir wollen Angeln gehen, aber uns drum kümmern eine Aufgabe im Verein bzw. im Verband 
wahrzunehmen, darüber denken wohl die wenigsten nach - dann habe ich ja keine Zeit mehr zum Angeln.

In vielen gesprächen mit Vereinen und Verbänden kristalisiert sich heraus das diesen JOB eigentlich die BASIS 
machen sollte - und wenn dann wirklich mal ein Angler das Heft in die Hand nehmen will, wird er z.b. hier im Forum 
zerrissen und genau beleuchtet ob er auch ja alles richtig macht. Plötzlich tauchen Lebensläufe auf und Fernsehauftritte 
die mit dem eigentlichem Thema überhaupt nix zu tun haben werden ins Lächerliche gezogen, sagt mal gehts noch? 

Letzendlich liegt das Hauptproblem an den Informationen welche der einzelne Angler bekommt, vom Verein, vom Verband, von anderen Organisationen. Scheinbar wird erwartet das sich die Angler selber Informieren, aber wenn wir Ehrlich sind,lesen nur die wenigsten mit und beteiligen tun sich noch weniger. 

Vor einiger Zeit, gab es mal den Versuch hier im Forum (Vielleicht erinnert sich noch der eine oder andere) eine Alternative in Form eines Verbands/ Organisation ins leben zu rufen. Neben dem Gegenwind der von einigen Mitgliedern kam, 
war dieses Brainstorming und der Versuch etwas ordentlichen auf die beine zu stellen, von so geringem Interesse 
das sich diese gesamten Diskusionen und kommentare in Frage stelle.

Um das Problem zu lösen ist ein umdenken erforderlich!
Jeder Angler ob nun Organisiert oder nicht Organisiert muss Informiert werden, vom Verein - vom Verband und von
den Medien - wenn es was zu entscheiden gibt muss der Angler entscheiden und nicht die übergeordnete Instutition,
was allerdings das Interesse der Angler an der Politik vorraussetzt --> und das haben eher weniger.


----------



## dudo (30. September 2016)

*AW: DAV der neue und anglerfreundliche Dachverband*

Deine Meinung kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen und ist auch nicht abwegig. Allerdings weiss ich auch, wie die Politik tickt. Die holt sich ihre fachliche Meinung natürlich beim Verband, da er 1. am einfachsten zu erreichen ist, 2. man davon ausgeht, dass hier Experten sitzen und 3. man davon ausgeht, dass man hier eine Meinung erhält, die unter den Verbandsmitgliedern Konsens ist. Daher sollte man, wenn man grundlegend etwas erreichen will und nicht nur in Einzelpunkten, nicht auf Verbände verzichten, egal ob jetzt neugegründet oder durch einen Führungswechsel beim DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

*AW: DAV der neue und anglerfreundliche Dachverband*

Auch (fast) alle der größten Kritiker hier kritisieren nicht Verbände an sich..

Sondern nur die real existierenden Verbots- und Anglerverhinderungsverbanditen aus dem als Fischereiverband getarnten Naturschutzverband DAFv und seinen willenlos abnickenden Vasallenlandesverbänden..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*

Hab hier mal die ganzen Themen rund um "besserer BV" zusammen getan, dass wir dazu nicht zig verschiedene Themen bekommen..


----------



## buttweisser (30. September 2016)

*AW: DAV der neue und anglerfreundliche Dachverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch (fast) alle der größten Kritiker hier kritisieren nicht Verbände an sich..
> 
> Sondern nur die real existierenden Verbots- und Anglerverhinderungsverbanditen aus dem als Fischereiverband getarnten Naturschutzverband DAFv und seinen willenlos abnickenden Vasallenlandesverbänden..



Jawoll Onkel, genau so ist es. Das der DAFV  und seine Vasallen reformierbar sind, daran glaube ich selbst in meinen kühnsten Träumen nicht.


----------



## Meefo 46 (30. September 2016)

*AW: DAV der neue und anglerfreundliche Dachverband*

Moin .

Also für mich ist ein sich selbst Inszenierender und alles 

abnickender Verband bzw Verbandsvorstand so nötig wie ein Kropf.

Nur welche möglichkeiten gibt es ?

Politik die uns nicht gefällt.. bzw Politiker die uns nicht gefallen kann man abwählen ,aber 

wie sieht es mit einem Verbands vorstand aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

*AW: DAV der neue und anglerfreundliche Dachverband*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Jawoll Onkel, genau so ist es. Das der DAFV  und seine Vasallen reformierbar sind, daran glaube ich selbst in meinen kühnsten Träumen nicht.


Da sind wir uns wohl einig (wohl auch mit vielen anderen, anständigen Anglern)...
:g:g:g


----------



## Oldschoool (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*

Ich sage es liegt an dem Interesse der Angler -> 

z.b. Der Verband Niedersachsen, postet eine Veranstaltung auf seiner Webseite, ich als Angler hätte das gerne gewusst. Da ich sehr gerne an dieser Veranstaltung teilgenommen hätte. Wenn ich mich nicht mit diesem Thema beschäftigen würde hätte ich das gar nicht mitbekommen. 

Meine erste Reaktion darauf: Ich habe in meinem Verein gefragt warum ich nicht Informiert wurde. Ich glaube die wussten es selber nicht, da liegt meiner Meinung das Problem.

Auch wenn es um so banales wie ein Gemeinschaftsfischen geht. 
Aber wenn ich nichtmal darüber informiert werde dann bin ich erst recht Ahnungslos als Angler wenn es um so Tiefgreifende Ereignisse wie Politik in Vereinen und Verbänden geht. 

Daher denke ich das Problem ist Hausgemacht und hat in 1. Linie relativ wenig mit unserer Bundesvertretung zu tun. Wenn die Angler entscheiden würden das eine Frau Doktor als Nichtanglerinn einen Angelverband vertreten soll.........

Ob es nun verschiedene Meinungen gibt oder nicht - in den Grundsätzen ist wohl jeder der gerne mal eine Rute in die Hand nimmt der selben Meinung. Wenn dem nicht so ist sollte er sich besser ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*

Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf, das kennste aber als Angler?

Und wie man "von oben" "informiert" wird (wenns nicht glatt gelogen ist, dann geschönt oder gemauschelt), die Erfahrung haben viele eben auch schon gemacht und dazu kommt heute auch noch ein neuer Artikel ;-))


----------



## Oldschoool (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*

Da gebe ich Dir recht.....

Aber die Basis das sind wir und wenn sich genug Angler zusammenraffen würden würde alles andere kein Problem mehr sein.

Aber letztendlich wissen nichteinmal 10 % der angelnden Bevölkerung wer was mach und wer wofür steht, Hauptsache Rute auspacken und ein paar fische fangen.

Ich will damit sagen, wer sich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt der weis auch nicht was oben abgeht, was ja nur ein Fazit zulässt: *ES ist dem kleinen Angler Egal !!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*

Ich schreib ja auch oft genug von Honigmangel - Du hast mit Desinteresse nicht unrecht.

Das ganze System ist eben in sich verrottet.

Daher hilft nur noch komplett neu anfangen..


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*

wie ich aus üblicherweise gut unterrichteten Kreisen erfahren habe scheint sich in Richtung anderer Verband etwas zu bewegen. Andere Struktur, andere Aufgabenstellung und näher an den Anglern. Der Winter wird zeigen was daraus wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*

Es wäre schön - aber wenn da wieder die gleichen Typen aus den alten Verbots- und Angelverhinderungsverbänden in den Ländern dabei sein sollten, die da jetzt auch bestimmen (z. B. jeweils jetzt aktives Präsidium/Geschäftsführung hier genannter Verbände von Platz 9 - 2, siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979), wirds wieder schief gehen..

Eine Chance gibts nur mit entsorgten Altlasten ...

Bis dahin bin ich noch am weiter überlegen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762
> *I have a Dream...........*
> 
> ......... und es wird wohl auch einer bleiben...
> ...



und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das ja mal so erstellt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762) , dass alte VDSF wie alte DAV-Verbände sich grundsätzlich hinter eine solche Umgestaltung häten stellen können, indem sowohl Aspekte von Schutz und Bewirtschaftung wie auch der konkrete Kampf, Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angeln und Angler bedacht werden, um evtl. eine breit getragene Grundlage für einen vernünftigen Verband zu bekommen. ..
> 
> Ebenfalls habe ich versucht beim Thema Personal auf die ehrenamtlichen Strukturen und "Befindlichkeiten" Rücksicht zu nehmen, um eine breitere Grundlage ermöglichen zu können.
> 
> ...


----------



## exil-dithschi (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schreib ja auch oft genug von Honigmangel - Du hast mit Desinteresse nicht unrecht.
> 
> Das ganze System ist eben in sich verrottet.
> 
> Daher hilft nur noch komplett neu anfangen..


das begreifen sie ja schon in manchen sportvereinen (ich sag´ jetzt keine namen/sparten :q) nicht, wie soll dies denn bei ´nem bundesverband klappen?

oldschool hat zudem sicher auch nicht so ganz unrecht.


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> z.b. Der Verband Niedersachsen, postet eine Veranstaltung auf seiner Webseite, ich als Angler hätte das gerne gewusst. Da ich sehr gerne an dieser Veranstaltung teilgenommen hätte. Wenn ich mich nicht mit diesem Thema beschäftigen würde hätte ich das gar nicht mitbekommen.
> 
> Meine erste Reaktion darauf: Ich habe in meinem Verein gefragt warum ich nicht Informiert wurde. Ich glaube die wussten es selber nicht, da liegt meiner Meinung das Problem.


Wie soll das funktionieren?
Vereine werden i.d.R. über turnusmäßige Rundschreiben der LVs informiert.
Einen Rundbrief an alle Vereinsmitglieder im Anschluss wegen solcher Lapalien wie einem Gemeinschaftsfischen des Verbandes o.ä.?
Verursacht nicht nur jede Menge Kosten, sondern auch jede Menge Arbeit.
Allenfalls könnten Vereine ihre HP regelmässig um so etwas aktualisieren, aber auch das will erledigt werden.
Im Gegensatz zu den Verbänden beschäftigen nur sehr große Vereine Angestellte.
Über den Zeitaufwand als Ehrenamtler in einem Verein kann jeder ein Lied singen, der das macht oder mal gemacht hat.



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Daher denke ich das Problem ist Hausgemacht und hat in 1. Linie relativ  wenig mit unserer Bundesvertretung zu tun.


Der Bundesverband agiert klar anglerfeindlich.
Teils sogar gegen die Interessen seiner i.d.R. alles abnickenden Mitglieder (LVs).
Dieses Problem existiert recht unabhängig von dem mangelndem(!) Engagement & Interesse der Basis.
Letzteres erleicht das anglerfeindliche Agieren aber natürlich ungemein.


Hausgemacht ist der ganze Scheixx aber schon:
Wenn Angler sich für Angelpolitik interessierten,
würden entsprechend gewählte Vereinsvorstände diese Interessen in den LVs vertreten müssen.
Und so etwas wie dieser anglerfeindliche Bundesverband wäre nie entstanden, bzw. würde umgehend in der Versenkung verschwinden.


----------



## Micha383 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir recht.....
> 
> Aber die Basis das sind wir und wenn sich genug Angler zusammenraffen würden würde alles andere kein Problem mehr sein.
> 
> ...



Wozu hat man Vereine und Verbände??
Damit die sich um die Dinge kümmern die nötig sind das man als kleiner Angler in Ruhe angeln gehen kann.

Sie sollte sich darum kümmern das man die Freiheiten hat die man braucht und möchte um sein Hobby so frei wie möglich ausüben zu können.

Aber sie sollten nicht dafür da sein das ich mir beim angeln sorgen machen muss ob ich morgen da auch noch angeln darf usw?

Sie sollten den kleinen Angler Informieren und mit nehmen.
Nicht aber schweigen oder mauscheln, lügen und verwirren.

Sie sollten die Anglerschaft einen und nicht Spalten.

Aber kommt das Problem wenn da einer nen Bock schießt ist er eben weg vom Fenster.
Daher wird meist wie in der "großen" Politik nach folgendem Prinzip vorgegangen.

divide et impera


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie stellt ihr euch eine gesamtdeutsche Anglervertretung vor?*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Wozu hat man Vereine und Verbände??
> Damit die sich um die Dinge kümmern die nötig sind das man als kleiner Angler in Ruhe angeln gehen kann.



Ist doch möglich..z.B.in F,NL..[emoji6] 

Ok,die haben halt auch richtige Anglervertretungen als primäre Instanz und keinen bekloppten, Bundesdeutschen Schutztrallalaverein mit Angeln im Nebenprogramm.

Immerhin kann der dt.Angler mit den hiesigen Verhältnissen,nahezu weltweit als Lachnummer und/oder
abschreckendes Beispiel "punkten"

Ist das etwa nichts ?


----------

